# Simple oil pan gasket leak replacement



## dackicken (Apr 9, 2017)

lift block slide hmm. Easiest way seem be 4 bolts n' drop the crossmember. Yup.

plop.

yay. stares at oil pan. shakes it. [rattle rattle rattle] o_0

Good timing on deciding to fix an oil leak O_O










Odd thing? While back the engine stopped that 1991 Hardbody KA timing chain startup rattle  thought well that's odd but meh, kewl. Oh the joys =)

'nuther 2-3 years it'll have half a million miles on it so can't complain 

However, staring n' thinkin' :nerd: <== my brain cell thinkin'

Tearing the front off might as well yank the head n' do pistons rings and things :| In my youth back at the ranch when had all the tools etc not so bad  friend dropping off engine lift, looking through toolbox think got everything else I need. Now if I just hadn't broken my neck in that same youth, could feel more of my left hand, didn't have familial (thanks mom... ) tremors and all the Joyous Things that have come due after a 'rambunctious youth' this would be sooooooooooo much easier 

Howdy oh Forum of The Nissanistic Follwers


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I cannot understand what you wrote up there.

From the picture, it looks like you found parts of your timing chain guide in the oil pan.

That could mean your timing chain guide is bad, or it could mean your timing chain guide *WAS* bad and that someone already replaced it. Not all mechanics are going to dig into the oil pan to dig the broken parts out.

The only way you are going to be able to tell is to take the valve cover off and look to see if the guide is still holding your timing chain in place.

If it is not, the timing chain will quickly cut a hole in your water pump and timing chain cover.


----------



## dackicken (Apr 9, 2017)

jp2code said:


> I cannot understand what you wrote up there.
> 
> From the picture, it looks like you found parts of your timing chain guide in the oil pan.
> 
> ...


That's okay I can't understand what I'm talking about most of the time either :| with family in town I'm realizing this is a familial trait  Ever so slight rough vibration tells me it's current most likely, as - thinking on it - that kicked in about the same time the chain rattle stopped. Slight, but present. 'reckon the chain running on metal would be the cause 

I babble sorry


----------

